# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Kuzey Anadolu'nun Kafkasya

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

KUZEY ANADOLUğNUN KAFKASYA BAĞLANTISI 

KUZEY ANADOLUğyu TüRKİYEğden koparmak isteyen Batılı güçler, iki ayrı görüşle karşımıza çıkarlar. 
Birincisinde, TRABZON bölgesinin eski Rum PONTUS İmparatorluğuğna ait olduğunu, bölge halkının zorla müslüman yapılmış Rumlar olduğunu öne sürerler. Bunu ayrı bir yazıda ele alacağız. 

İkincisinde, KUZEY ANADOLU ve özellikle KARADENİZ sahilinde LAZLAR, GüRCüLER, ABHAZLAR, ACARLAR gibi KAFKAS halklarının yaşadığını, aslında bölgenin onlara ait olduğunu, TüRKLER'in bu bölgede hiç yeri olmadığını iddia ederler. 

Bu iddia sahipleri 1970ğlerden başlıyarak KUZEY ANADOLU bölgesini karıştırmış, tıpkı GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLUğda yaptıkları Kürt bölücülüğü gibi, kuzeyde de Laz bölücülüğüne büyük harcamalar yapmışlardır. Lazca dergiler çıkarmışlar, Kafkas halkları üzerine yayına başlamışlardır. Hepsinin hedefi, KUZEY ANADOLUğda yaşıyanların Türklerğle hiç alakası olmadığını, binlerce yıldır orada ve KAFKASYAğda yaşadıklarını, dolayısiyle TüRKİYEğden kopması gerektiğini göstermektir. 

O zaman KAFKAS halklarının kimler olduğu, nereden kaynaklandığını araştırmak icabeder. 

Petrol bölgesine yakınlığı, hem KARADENİZğe, hem de HAZAR DENİZİğne hakim stratejik mevkii itibariyle, Batılılar siyasi açıdan KAFKASYAğyı ğAvrupa sınırları içindeğ sayarlar. 

KAFKASYA, kuzeyde MANİü NEHRİ, doğuda HAZAR DENİZİ, güneyde İRAN ve TüRKİYE, batıda ise KARADENİZ ile çevrili bölgedir. KAFKASYAğnın kuzeyi skepler ile kaplıdır, güneyi ise dağlıktır. Petrolün yanısıra doğalgaz, kömür, kurşun, çinko yatakları vardır. 

KAFKASYAğnın Batılılar için önemi 1980ğlerden, bilhassa 1990ğdan itibaren bir başka sebeple daha da artmıştır. Eskiden ırkları BEYAZ, SİYAH, SARI, KIRMIZI diye gruplandıran Batılılar, son yıllarda siyahlar için AFRO-AMERICAN (Afrika kokenli Amerikalı), sarılar için ASIAN (Asyalı), kızılderililer için NATIVE AMERICAN (Amerikağnın yerlisi), ve beyazlar için de CAUCASIAN, yani KAFKASYALI demeğe başlamışlardır. 

Son 50 yılda yapılan arkeolojik ve antropolojik araştırmalar üri ırk, üstün ırk diye bilinen Avrupalılarğın ORTADOĞU, ORTAASYA, HİNDİSTAN, üİN, AFRİKA, hatta AVUSTRALYA ve PASİFİK yerlilerinden çok sonra tarih sahnesinde bir varlık gösterebildiğini ortaya koyduğu için, kendilerine kökü kökeni olan bir kavim ve bir diyar bulmak ihtiyacını duymuşlardır. 

Aslında üRi kelimesinin dayandığı ARYAN kavmi de böyle icat edilmişti!.. 

Buna göre sözde ARYANLAR üstün bir AVRUPA ırkı idi, Yunanistanğı, Anadoluğyu , İranğı medeniyete kavuşturan, ta Hindistanğa uzanan, hatta üin medeniyetini kuran bu ırk idi onlara göre!.. (Bakınız: üstün Beyazlar sayfası) 

Ne var ki, Avrupağda hiç böyle bir kavim olmadı!.. Kelimenin türediği IRANIAN, yani İRANLILAR ise, medeniyet sahnesine M.ü. 500 yıllarında, PERSLERğle çıktılar. İRAN ve HİNDİSTANğın AVRUPA ile bağlantısı HİNT-AVRUPAi DİLLER ile sınırlı kaldı. Bugün hiç bir Avrupalı bilimi adamı ve tarihçi ne İRANLILARğı, ne de HİNTLİLERği kendinden ve beyaz saymaz!. 

Yani, TüRKLER, İRANLILAR, HİNTLİLER, coğrafi olarak KAFKASYAğya AVRUPALILARğdan çok daha yakındırlar ama, ğCAUCASIANğ olanlar onlar değil, Avrupalılardır!.. 

Bu zihniyette acaba zerre kadar mantık var mı?.. 

Hırıstiyan kültüründe HZ. NUHğun gemisinin Ararat diye bilinen AĞRI DAĞIğna oturduğunın kabul edilmesi, Grek edebiyatındaki PROMETHEUSğun ateşi çalmasından dolayı ELBRUZ kayalıklarında zincire vurulması, dizi film kahramanı ZEYNAğya ilham kaynağı olan AMAZONLARğın bölgede yaşamış olması da, Batılılarğı KAFKASYAğya celbeder. Ne yapıp, ne edip kendileriyle bu dünyanın en eski medeniyet merkezlerinden biri olan KAFKASYA arasında bir bağ kurmaya çalışırlar. 

KAFKAS DAĞLARI eski TüRK masallarında KAF DAĞI diye geçer. En yüksek noktası ELBRUZ Dağlarığdır (5633m) Aşılması son derece zordur. Kuzeyinden güneye geçiş bir tek DERBENT hizasında, HAZAR kıyı yolunu takip eden stratejik DEMİRKAPI geçidinden mümkündür. Yöre efsanelerine göre İSKENDER, YECüC ve MECüCLERğin istilasını önlemek için işte bu DEMİRKAPIğyı tutmuştur. İSLAMğda BüYüK İSKENDER, ZüLKARNEYN diye bilinir. 

Son zamanlarda Seyyit Gulam Rıza Saidi tarafından ortaya atılan bir teze göre ZüLKARNEYN, Pers kralı Darius'tur!... Tevrat'taki Danyal bahsinin 8. faslında, "DANYAL peygamberin rüyasında iki boynuzlu bir koç gördüğü ve bunu MEDLER ile Farslar'ın kralı olarak yorumladığı" anlatılmaktadır. Tarihlerde ise Darius'un önce batıya, yani Karadeniz'e, sonra doğuya kafkas Dağları'na gittiği ve oradaki kavimleri hükmü altına aldığı belirtilmektedir. Bunlardan yararlanan Saidi, iki dağın Kafkas ve Azerbeycan Dağları olduğunu, Darius tarafından yapılan Derbent adlı settin Hazer Denizi'ne ulaştığını ifade eder. 

Bazı kaynaklarda daZüLKARNEYN Fars efsanelerinde yer alan FERİDUN olarak geçer,,, FERİDUN'un aslında kim olduğunu da, ilerde göreceğiz. 

KURğANğda Kehf Suresi 83-100. Ayetler ZüLKARNEYN'i şöyle anlatır: 

- ğGerçekten Biz ona yeryüzünde kudret temkin ettik... O da (batıya) doğru yol tuttu.Nihayet güneşin battığı yere vardı...Sonra başka bir yol tuttu. Nihayet güneşin doğduğu yere vardı..ğ 

- ğSonra genel bir yol tuttu. Nihayet iki dağ arasına vardı. Onların önünde hemen hemen hiç söz anlamaz bir kavim buldu. Dediler ki: "Ey ZüLKARNEYN!.. YECüC ve MECüC bu yerde fesat çıkarıyorlar. Sana harç ve masrafını versek de, bizimle onların arasına bir set yapabilsen?"... (ZULKARNEYN) "Siz bana yalnız kol kuvveti ile yardım edin," dedi...ğ 

- ğSonra "Bana demir parçaları getirin," dedi. (iki dağ arasına bir sıra odun, bir sıra demir döşediler) Ta ki, dağlar birbirine müsavi oldu. Sonra "üfleyin" dedi. Demir ateş gibi oldu. Sonra "Bana erimiş bakır getirin de üzerine dökeyim, " dedi. (Yekpare bir set yaptı) Artık Yecüc ve MECüC'ün onu ne aşmaya, ve ne delmeye kudretleri kalmadı.ğ 

Bizce DERBENT, BüYüK İSKENDERğin katettiği yola göre biraz kuzeyde kalır.. Eğer DERBENT olabilirse, bizim İlk Bölümğde naklettiğimiz gibi, DEMİRDEN DAĞ , Güneydoğu Anadoluğdaki MADEN DAĞI da olabilir. ERGANİ de benzer bir efsaneyi yansıtan ERGENEKONğdur. 

ARAPLAR ve eski dönem hıristiyan yazarları YECüC-MECüCğü TüRKLER olarak kabul eder, BüYüK İSKENDERğin onların daha batıya ilerlemesini önlemek için bu setti yaptığını belirtirler. 

Ne var ki, TüRKLER bu setleri hem İSKİTLER zamanında, hem HUNLAR döneminde, hem de OSMANLILAR olarak defalarca aşmışlar AVRUPAğnın ortalarına gelmişlerdir. 

Bir ihtimal, set MOĞOLLARğın daha batıya gitmemesi için yapılmıştırğ Gerçekten de MOĞOLLAR kuzeyde MOSKOVAğya , KIRIMğa kadar ilerlemişler, Ancak KAFKASLARğa fazla nüfuz edememişler, güneyden ANADOLUğya girdiklerinde de çok kalamamışlardır. Bu TATAR asıllı TİMUR için dahi böyledir. Bu da MOĞOL-TATAR TüRKLERİğnin değil de, İSLAMğa daha yatkın OĞUZ boyu TüRKLERğin ASYAğnın batısına ve AVRUPAğya hakim olmasına yol açmıştır. Yani Bu açıdan, ZüLKARNEYN kıssası TüRKLERği öven ayet ve hadisler ile bağdaşır. 

Yine başka bir ihtimal; set çok daha ilerlerde, HİNDUKUş DAĞLARIğnda idi. üİNLİLERğin daha batıya ilerlememesi için yapılmıştır. Gerçekten de üİNLİLER büyük nüfuslarına rağmen belirli bir noktadan öteye geçememişlerdir Bu da TüRKLERğin ve MüSLüMANLARğın lehine olmuştur ki, ZüLKARNEYN kıssasının KURğANğda yer almasını açıklar.. 

Bölge halkı Yunanlılar, Makedonlar, İranlılar, Bizanslılar, Araplar ve Orta Asya Türkleri ile münasebette bulunmuş, zaman zaman çatışmış, özellikle Araplarğa çok direnmiştir. Bu olayları yeri geldikçe anlatacağız. 900ğlü yıllardan müslümanlık yayılmış, beylikler, hanlıklar kurulmuş, 1860ğdan sonra da kuzey bölgesi ilerde anlatacağımız şEYH şAMİLğin şanlı direnişini müteakiben Ruslarğın hakimiyetine girmiştir. Azerilerğin yaşadığı aşağı güney kısmı ise İranğın elindedir. Yina KAFKASYA sayılan Doğu Karadeniz ve Doğu Anadoluğnun doğu kısmı da Osmanlılarğın elinde idi. şimdi ise TüRKİYEğdir. 

Rus İhtilali ile birlikte ERMENİSTAN, GüRCİSTAN ve AZERBEYCAN bağımsızlıklarını ilan ettiler, bir ara TRANSKAFKASYA Cumhuriyeti kuruldu ise de, 1921ğde hepsi tekrar Rusyağya bağlandı. 

1991 yılından sonra bölgedeki özerk cumhuriyetler, ERMENİSTAN, AZERBEYCAN, GüRCİSTAN bağımsızlığını ilan etmiş, üEüENİSTAN, DAĞISTAN, İNGUşETYA, KUZEY OSETYA Rusya Federasyonuğnda kalmış, GüNEY OSETYA, ABHAZYA ve ACARİSTAN da Gürcistan içinde yer almıştır. 

BALKANLAR ve GüNEYDOĞUğda olduğu gibi, KAFKASYAğda da TURANi, HİNT-AVRUPAi, hatta SAMi halklar birbirine karışmış ve birbirini etkilemiştir. 

Dağlık ülkelerin kaderi hep aynıdır. Yüksek ve aşılmaz dağlar arasına sıkışmış küçük vadiler bu karışımdan pek çok küçük oymağın ortaya çıkmasına ve diğerlerinden aslında küçük, fakat kendine göre çok büyük farklar göstermesine sebep olmuştur. En büyük fark ise çoğu yazıya geçmemiş diller, lehçelerdir. 1926ğda 1 milyon nüfuslu küçücük DAĞISTAN cumhuriyetinde yapılan bir araştırmada tam 32 ayrı dil ve lehçe konuşan 81 oymak (klan) tesbit edilmiştir. 

KAFKAS dilleri konusunda ilk ilmi çalışmaları Leningrad üniversitesiğnden M. MARR yapmıştır. Marrğın tesbitleri bizim için son derece önemlidir. Birincisi, Marr KAFKAS DİLLERİğne ğYAFETİK DİLLERğ adını vermiştir. 

Bildiğiniz gibi YAFES, HZ. NUHğun üç oğlundan biridir ve TüRKLERğİN ATASIğdır. SAM adındaki ikinci oğul ARAP ve YAHUDİLERğin atası, HAM ise İRAN, HİNT ve AVRUPA kökenlilerin atası olarak kabul edilir. 

Bu suretle Marr, KAFKAS dillerinin HİNT-AVRUPAi özellikler taşımasına rağmen, TüRKüEğyle olan sıkı münasebetini ifade etmiştir. 

Marrğın tesbitlerinden biri de, İSPANYAğnın kuzeyinde, FRANSAğnın güneyinde yaşıyan BASKLARğın dilinin, KAFKAS dil grubuna bağlı olduğu hususudur. BASKüAğnın eski Greklerin ABASK dedikleri ABHAZCA ile akraba olduğunu, N. MARR bulmuştur. 

Hatırlıyacağınız gibi, aslı EU-SKO olan BASKLAR, ETRüSTLERğin , yani SAKA TüRKLERİğnin bir kolu olarak Milatğtan önceki dönemlerde İBERYA yarımadasına gelip yerleşmişlerdi. (Bakınız: BATI ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü - BASKLAR) 

Aslında İBERYA yarımadası dahi adını İBERLERğden, yani KAFKASYAğdan göç etmiş olan bir başka TüRK boyundan alır. Tıpkı ARNAVUTLUK dediğimiz ALBANYAğnın yine KAFKASYAğdan göç etmiş olan ALBANLARğdan sonra bu adı alması gibi!.. Batı kaynaklı eski haritalarda bu halkların çıktığı KARADENİZğin doğu kıyılarındaki İBERYA, ALBANYA ve bizim KARADENİZ Lazlarığnın geldiği LAZKİ bölgeleri görülür. 

ORTAASYAğda PAMİR yakınlarında bir dağ kabilesinin konuştuğu VERşİK dilinin de KAFKAS dilleri ile akraba olduğu tesbit edilmiştir. (Fanine W. Halle, Kafkasya üzerine, Kafkasya Yazıları, Sayı bir, sf.25-29) Tarihçi Rıza Nur PAMİR kelimesinin DüZ DAM, TİBET kelimesinin de YüKSEK YAYLA anlamına geldiğini, her ikisinin eski TüRKüE olduğunu yazar. 

Bazı dil uzmanları URAL-ALTAY dil grubunu M.S. 7. asırdaki ORHUN kitabeleri ile başlatırlar. Böylece SüMERLER'den ETRüSKLER'e ELAMLAR'dan PELASGLAR'a kadar pek çok TüRK grubunu devre dışı bırakırlar. Ancak sonra bu dili kendi içinde şu bölümlere ayırırlar: 

FİN-UYGUR, SAMOYED, KARADENİZ-HAZAR, TüRK-TATAR, MOĞOL-MANüU, TUNGUZ... 

Bu da göstermektedir ki, TüRK DİLİ'nin etkisi KUZEY KUTBU'ndan PASİFİK OKYANUSU'na kadardır. Sovyetler'den kopan ESTONYA'nın ikinci dili UGURCA'dır. 

Bütün bunlar hem ASYA hem de AVRUPAğda alabildiğine yayılmış TüRK boy ve soylarının KAFKASYAğya da damgasını vurduğunun delilidir. 

Batılılarğın neden kendilerine KAFKASYALI demeyi seçtikleri de yine bu bilgiler ışığında daha iyi anlaşılmaktadır. Eğer KAFKASYA kültürünü, dilini ve ırkını AVRUPAğya bağlıyabilirlerse, hakimiyetlerini BASKYAğdan PAMİRğe kadar uzatacaklarÂ¸ ARYAN kelimesiyle yapamadıklarını, KAFKASYALI tabiriyle yapacaklar, ve bütün bu diyarların zengin kaynaklarında söz sahibi olduklarını öne sürebileceklerdir. 

***
email: [email protected]

----------

